# Back Sweetening Blueberry Wine



## gfrank07 (Jun 30, 2010)

My blueberry wine has been fermenting for 5 days. SG 1.090, current gravity .990. I am racking and fitting with an airlock tomorrow. I only used 3 pounds of blueberries for this batch and read that you guys recommend 5-6 pounds per gallon.

-Can I make an f pack from new blueberries to compensate for the lack of blueberries in my recipe, if so, how many pounds should I buy/use?
-What is the best way to "store" an f pack until it is ready?
-Will this lengthen the clearing process?


----------



## Torch404 (Jun 30, 2010)

A pound a gallon is a good place to start with your F-pac. You can always adjust to your tastes. 
The best way to store it is in the freezer. Or you can freeze the berries and make the f-pac later. 
Yes anything you add may effect clearing. The sooner you add it after stablalizing the more time it has to clear. In normal bulk aging the extra week or two of cloudiness should not matter.


----------



## Tom (Jun 30, 2010)

yea I agree. Freeze the blueberry before making the f-pac. Make sure you have added meta and sorbate before adding the f-pac. Also consider back sweetening.


----------

